# Boulder Creek under construction



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Gary Lacey and his company, Recreation Engineering and Planning (REP), have an excellent reputation for building play parks I know they will do a good job fixing widow maker. Maybe Boulder can have a professional white water competition.
David H


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

How many drops are they reconstructing? Just widow maker? Once flows hit about 400 I saw lots of carnage at widow maker. It will be nice to have a good play feature or two in the "whitewater park" but that nasty widow maker drop definitely defined the run at higher flows and probably not in a good way


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, the backhoe has made quick work of Widow Maker, AKA Endo Hole. It will be cool to watch what happens next.

The hole just above Widow Maker is interesting to see without water - looks like a few larger rocks have moved downstream and it might be nice to see them moved back up as that drop has taken on a nastier element in recent years, IMO.

Jim


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The Boulder play park is pretty silly in general, but Widow Maker is the silliest of them all. Hope the improvements work. I certainly appreciate the efforts that have been made to take some action in the post flood reconstruction.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that the plaque at the top of Elephant Buttress refers to it as a "whitewater park" rather than a "play park." This title makes more sense for what it actually is... but it would be great if they put in at least one good play feature! Does anyone know what the intent is, beyond making widow maker less retentive?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

We need a river left waterfall channel bypassing every couple drops for a few nice 10-15fters! 

And let's add a 200 cfs pump/line at the bottom of the park that recircs water back to BB continuously!


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

The park might be considered silly now but, it was manufactured when boats were much longer, narrower and prior to modern day play boating. Hopefully the new park will be an improvement.


----------



## david c (Sep 12, 2009)

*Widow Maker in Boulder Creek under major construction*

Could barely recognize where Widow Maker was other than the concrete on the side of the creek.
Major work being done and I am excited to see what Gary Lacy of Recreation Engineering & Planning and crew are about to create.
I am sure he will do a stellar job and when the project is done I am sure it will be sweet.

photos at: Untitled Document


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

As of 8AM this morning Widow Maker now has a concrete 'berm' across the top (bottom of the photo) and a sloping ramp downstream leading into the pool.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

It is difficult to tell from the picture, does it look like a good drop for a hole yet? Are they still working on it? Thanks for posting!


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Here are somemore pictures of widow maker I took this morning. I don't know if it's finished yet.
David H
303-417-0961


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

SWEET!

Maybe he can swing over to Golden next...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We walked along here X mas night, and all the equipment was gone, but the water is still by-passing. Not clear f they are done. Maybe the valve was just frozen shut. I would think getting water back to the dry channel would be pretty important.


----------



## huck it (Jul 23, 2011)

From the looks of how this was constructed there was no intention of making this a kayak play spot. If anyone ran Boulder Creek this year expect this to be similar to all the other slope drops through out the town run. I personally would have rather kept the original widow maker after seeing this!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Here is the latest picture of Gary Lacy's resurrection of the widow maker with a little more water in it. Looks like a wave to me.

Thanks for the picture Toni and Riley!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's a video of Daniel from Wednesday. Definitely surfable on a SUP, but I'd imagine it's a better kayak hole right now. For SUPs it's a bit of a board eater, we had boards shooting up onto the rocks on either side multiple times.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETvzImszMJ0


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice update, thanks!


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like more than 85 CFS I'm going to try it out. Thanks for posting


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

The PP has more like 200 cfs


----------

